# still passing tissue and clots 3 days after miscarriage -- update #4



## moonInLion

It's been 3 long days now since my m/c last Saturday, and I am still passing tissue and blood clots. Feeling fine otherwise. I am getting a bit worried and ask for your experience/views. Is this a reason for concern? I could get a same-day appointment with my family doctor, I am just worried that she'd hand me over to the in-house OB for a D&C no matter what. If a D&C is really necessary, fine, but how can I judge? Thoughts?

And thank you mamas, for your support!


----------



## btmama

Big







s, Mama. I am so sorry for your loss. The physical part of m/c is so rough, and the not knowing what to expect from your body is so hard too.

I don't really have much to offer for my own experiences since my miscarriages were pretty early. I just couldn't look at your post without offering







s.


----------



## jtrt

I am sorry for your loss







Here is a brief synopsis of each of our m/c experiences. Perhaps you will find some similarities to reassure you.

The first loss was at 6w5d, had pink spotting that progressed to bleeding, next day I passed the sac and a few clots and had light to moderate bleeding for 4 days.

Our second m/c was at 9w5d, took misoprostol to induce after multiple u/s confirmed loss. Spotted for 8 days, bled heavily and passed sac. Thought that was "all" but passed fetal tissue 5 days later and egg-sized clots the next day follwed by a last bit of fetal tissue on day 6 after sac. Had medium to heavy bleeding for 8 days afterward.

With this m/c at 9w3d, I took misoprotsol Thursday evening, passed the sac Friday with a gush of blood and had only red spotting all weekend. I thought for sure I was still waiting to pass fetal tissue but u/s yesterday showed my uterus is empty. I was shocked. Still have very light bleeding and feel tired but fine. Nothing is broken but my heart.

I share all of our experiences because, as you can see, they are all unique. I believe it is normal to pass tissue for several days and as long as your bleeding is controlled and you have no fever, you are fine to miscarry naturally.

IMO, miscarrying without a D&C is easier in some ways and so much harder in other ways. i am thankful we have been able to avoid the procedure thus far. I hope with all my heart that we never have to go through this again. Love and gentle hugs to you.


----------



## moonInLion

Thank you mamas.

I have been experiencing some cramping over the past hour, and just passed what I believe is the sac and the majority of the placenta. I had thought that that big clot of blood that came out with the baby on Saturday was the placenta, but that must have been either just a big blood clot or some part of the placenta. Now it's with membranes and lots of white tissue on the outside. Looks very similar to my DD's placenta. So no wonder I've been passing all that stuff! I am a bit calmer now, and happy to wait it out a few more days.
You're right, jtrt, m/c-ing is so individual, just like births. Unfortunately, unlike with births, m/c are handled through mainstream practitioners only (at least here in Ontario, care is being transferred from the midwife as soon as baby is diagnosed dead) so we are not really given as much space and advice for non-intervention approaches as I'd like to have.


----------



## Amy&4girls

Thinking of you.


----------

